# nunchucks



## satans.barber (Jun 19, 2002)

Does anyone know of any websites which are good for people starting to learn nunchucks, maybe with drills or videos etc. on?

Skillfull as I am with google I can't really find any! Plenty of people selling them but not much else.

Ian.

(p.s. My **** bone (not sure of the medical term ) is bruised, I fell for the old grabbed roundhouse trick and then had my other leg swept right out from under me and went straight down. That really should be an illegal move on a concrete floor!! Also, to make it worse it was just me and another guy infront of the whole class, so everyone saw it....the shame. To be fair, I was completely knackered and I'd been sparring far too long with no break!)

(p.p.s. Only 3 hours till tonight's training, and I owe John a nasty sweep! *rubs hands in gleefull anticipation*)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2002)

You might also try the Karate forum.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 20, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/nh/jessicakarate/

Try that one, although the pop-ups are annoying.

Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/nh/jessicakarate/chucklinks.html
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 20, 2002)

chucks are really hard to learn from a video.  Your best bet would be to find a real life person to teach them to you.  They're difficult weapons, and you don't always get all the nuances from TV.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 20, 2002)

You mind if I ask why you wanna study them?  Aren't they totally
illegal in all states?


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 20, 2002)

because they're COOL!

I study chucks for the same reason I study bo, knife, katana, and kamas.  they're flashy, they look cool, and ya never know when it'll come in handy.

I've found that I'm able to do a lot of the moves that I do with kamas and chucks with my car keys.  They're on a keychain that is an eight inch long rope.  If I have to defend myself, those keys are a darn good weapon, and the chucks and kamas move very similar to the keys.

you just have to adapt...


----------



## Kirk (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *because they're COOL!
> 
> ...



Interesting .. I've never looked at it quite that way.   I have with
a staff, or kali sticks ... but try as I may, I couldn't find a suitable
"real world" replacement for it.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 20, 2002)

I tend to look at weapons from a fuctional viewpoint. If I was threshing grain all day I'd probably be proficient enough to use them as a weapon, but at this point in my training I, and I stress the I part think that the amount of effort into practising them outweighs the benefits. I'd rather put my time into double stick training. You can keep the sticks in your car or even carry them down the street (in a case of course) w/o fear of being arrested.

Thanks,
Rob

P.S. they do look cool though when you see somebody who knows what they are doing.

P.S.S. I don't have my keys on a 8" rope but I can see that it would make an intimidating weapon.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *You mind if I ask why you wanna study them?  Aren't they totally
> illegal in all states? *



Maybe, but I don't live in America 

They're illegal here too, under the offensive weapons act "any length of string, rope or chain with a weight at one or both ends" is an offensive weapon. Including therefor the swingball garden game, plumb bobs, skipping ropes.........and nunchucks.

Nothing to stop me learning them at home though, to expand my skills and interests.

To the other guys, thanks for the links, I'm off to check them out now. With regards to pop-ups, try using the Opera (www.opera.com) browser instead, you can stop windows spawning new windows and therefore eliminate pop-ups.

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2002)

They're illegal in NY state but I don't think they're illegal everywhere.

I don't think they're that hard to learn from watching, as comapred to other weapons, though a good isntructor is always best. The non-swinging techniques, where you use one end like a hand-held rather than swung stick, are based on Okinawan karate movements. You'd need to now some karate to be authentic, though not necessarily to be effective--other arts' movement styles would work as well I would imagine.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 22, 2002)

Interesting .. I've never looked at it quite that way. I have with
a staff, or kali sticks ... but try as I may, I couldn't find a suitable
"real world" replacement for it.




Kirk,


Stick Dummy humbly sez- Look at the loose ends of your arms for the answer......... 

:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Does anyone know of any websites which are good for people starting to learn nunchucks, maybe with drills or videos etc. on?
> 
> ...



Try these:
http://www.enterpriseguild.com/nunchaku/
http://members.tripod.com/~PGresh/nunchaku.htm


----------



## Les (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *My **** bone (not sure of the medical term ) is bruised, *



It's called the coccyx. It is a small triangular bone the base of the spine.

Les


----------



## Les (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *
> I've found that I'm able to do a lot of the moves that I do with kamas and chucks with my car keys.  They're on a keychain that is an eight inch long rope.  If I have to defend myself, those keys are a darn good weapon, *



You also might like to bear in mind that the serrated edges of your keys will also collect pyhsical evience that could help identify your attacker.

An important consideration for a female.

(In this country the police seem to need all the help they can get to solve any crime other than a traffic offence)


Les


----------



## Les (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *I tend to look at weapons from a fuctional viewpoint. If I was threshing grain all day I'd probably be proficient enough to use them as a weapon, but at this point in my training I, and I stress the I part think that the amount of effort into practising them outweighs the benefits. I'd rather put my time into double stick training. *



It would seem logical to me to learn to use the weapons you are most likely to encounter on the street.

An attacker might pick up a piece of timber or pipe, or perhaps be carrying a knife.

In a street cobat situation, you may have an opportunity to take the weapon away from your attacker, and then use it to defend yourself. (If absolutely necessary)

Likewise, if you want to defend yourself successfully against the weapon, you must be completely familiar with the abilities of that weapon.

Les


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2002)

My keys are now on a different keychain, but for a while, I had a leather corded loop that attached to the keyring.  It was about three inches long, with beads every inch or so, so that I could reach into my pocket, close my fingers around the beads, and just pull the keychain out in a whipping motion.

I often found myself doing nunchaku "routines" with the keys....it was great fun when standing in lines and so on....

Peace--


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Dr. Grinhault is in the house! Come to think of it I've heard of that before... 
The problem with studying for a BSc is that all the useful stuff I ever knew has been pushed out of my tiny head and replaced with horrible mathsy stuff 

Anyways, John got away with it claiming I wasn't allowed to sweep him because he has a 'leg ulcer' brought on by 'the steroids in his inhaler' (for his asthma). Hrmm.....riiiiiiight..... 

I'm sure time will present an opportunity for retribution! Hehe

Ian.


----------



## Les (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> Dr. Grinhault is in the house! *



It's GRIHAULT, and its Mr. not Dr.

I was simply sharing information, that's all.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well in your profile where it says 'real name' put all of it instead of just 'Les' then so I don't have to recall the spelling of foreign sounding surnames from memory! 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Actually, I just put "Les" because thats all I wanted to put.

If my name sounds "foreign" to you, that's probably because it's French.

However, it doesn't sound foreign to me, probably due to the fact that that I'm not English, I just happen to live in England.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That's fair enough, still doesn't help people to remember the spelling though!

I didn't realise you weren't a native, I really am the only British person in here then 

(Despite my best efforts for the member drive, none of my lazy arsed cohorts seem to have signed up, or if they have then they haven't posted!)

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I have the same problem :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 18, 2002)

I enjoy chucks as well...but I believe that's partly due to my large oafish hands.  I have slight trouble with a staff because of the aforementioned statement, unless it's a slightly wide bo, which adds weight, which cuts down speed.  I also have some trouble with the katana because of weight displacement, and that's prolly cause I'm a newbie with it.  I do enjoy the cucks because of the wider grips and the circular motion.


----------

